# Get a copy of report South Kingstown



## Guest (Mar 26, 2008)

How do I get a copy of a South Kingstown, RI complaint report online? Possible? 

Thanks


----------



## Guest (Mar 26, 2008)

*1-888-884-2472*


----------



## PaulKersey (Nov 28, 2007)

Sniper said:


> *1-888-884-2472*


:-D


----------



## Guest (Mar 26, 2008)

Nice...I already have that though.


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

Hey Snipe...you know that number too well


----------



## Guest (Mar 26, 2008)

justanotherparatrooper said:


> Hey Snipe...you know that number too well


I put 'em in the monkeys food before the photo shoot.


----------



## HELPMe (Dec 17, 2004)

call the department, or arrive in person and ask.


----------

